
Microsoft Partner Network benefits slash gets frosty reception - GordonS
https://www.channelweb.co.uk/crn-uk/news/3078458/the-worst-move-from-microsoft-in-30-years-mpn-changes-spark-uproar
======
verdverm
They should checkout Google's BP Program, which is being rapidly expanded.
Plus their cloud is better, faster, easier, safer, and cheaper.

~~~
verdverm
They'll even run your MSSQL and AD servers for free (besides hosting costs)

